# Stihl bg55 problems



## stihl041avhog (Jan 4, 2015)

the blower will idle all day but as soon as you hit the throttle it bogs and dies. First thing I did was removed the spark arrested screen. It was cleaned but I left it out ,no help. Cleaned the carb and installed a kit,no help. Took a carb off a runner, no help. Cleaned fuel filter, no help. Any other ideas. This is the second one this month with the same problem.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 4, 2015)

Pull off the muffler and look to see if your exhaust port is partially blocked with carbon. Fairly common on these little blowers.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I did but will take another look


----------



## AtlanticLawn (Jan 4, 2015)

Ck your fuel cap too, should be vented, if you can swap it out could be a quick fix that's easy to overlook.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 4, 2015)

Exhaust port was fine. I have tried running with no cap at all. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 4, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> Exhaust port was fine. I have tried running with no cap at all. I'm running out of ideas.


Damn it sure sounds like the carb.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 4, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Damn it sure sounds like the carb.


Vac test the fuel line.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 4, 2015)

I got to get a mityvac. It's the green style and it look good. I ruled the carb out by putting one on from a runner??????????


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 4, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> I got to get a mityvac. It's the green style and it look good. I ruled the carb out by putting one on from a runner??????????


I mean take the fuel line off the carb and the filter of the other end and vac test that line separate.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 4, 2015)

I just found my setup to vacuum bleed brakes. let's hope its got a hole or sucks itself closed. Thanks will let you know what a find.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 4, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> I just found my setup to vacuum bleed brakes. let's hope its got a hole or sucks itself closed. Thanks will let you know what a find.


Try vac and pressure.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I can rule out the fuel line. I vacuum tested it held vac for 30 minutes. While apart I just ran a piece of new line into the tank with no filter. It still won't that throttle, it will idle all day but won't rev???? I got a fire burning and I'm short on wood. 
.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 11, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> Well I can rule out the fuel line. I vacuum tested it held vac for 30 minutes. While apart I just ran a piece of new line into the tank with no filter. It still won't that throttle, it will idle all day but won't rev???? I got a fire burning and I'm short on wood.
> .


Put a new carb on it they are under 50.00.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 11, 2015)

I did that. I got two here with the same problem????? There both under a year old and the same problem go figure.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 11, 2015)

I had three. Two newer ones and one that looked like it was left outside for it's life. All the plastic was faded. Got a new carb and put it on the old one. Ran like a charm, but ugly as hell. I took the new carb and tried it on the other two, no dice. Idle fine but won't rev. Put new carb on the old one runs like new???


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 11, 2015)

I might let my dog, Bella try it out.LOL


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 11, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> I had three. Two newer ones and one that looked like it was left outside for it's life. All the plastic was faded. Got a new carb and put it on the old one. Ran like a charm, but ugly as hell. I took the new carb and tried it on the other two, no dice. Idle fine but won't rev. Put new carb on the old one runs like new???


Could the gas be old and weak you try fresh fuel? Are you getting gas to the primer bulb? Try swapping the coil from a runner I think that is all that is left here.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 12, 2015)

Fresh mix. I might try the coil, in my book that's pretty much the only thing I haven't tried. But two newer ones with the same problem, go figure.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 12, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> Fresh mix. I might try the coil, in my book that's pretty much the only thing I haven't tried. But two newer ones with the same problem, go figure.


So you tried a known good carb off a runner and no deal right? I think it could be worth trying the coil.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes, the new carb off the ugly one. Do these coils have a different timing curve built into them. I asked because it idles fine?


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 12, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> Yes, the new carb off the ugly one. Do these coils have a different timing curve built into them. I asked because it idles fine?


Is the other one on the same model blower a 55?


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate having a machine beat me!


----------



## stihl041avhog (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes. bg55 The cheap blower.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 12, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> I hate having a machine beat me!


Switch the coil if you can it sounds very likely to be it. I have a pole pruner that drove me nuts and I switched carb with new no luck it was the coil. Can you test the compression of the one with the problem?


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

i had one do that it was the coil the coils have stages in them av hog is right also check flywheel key


----------



## stihl041avhog (Sep 3, 2015)

new coil fixed it 33.00 from stihl


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> new coil fixed it 33.00 from stihl



Thanks for the update friend.


----------

